
Serpent.AI – Game Agent Framework (Python) - nbrochu
https://github.com/SerpentAI/SerpentAI
======
nbrochu
My goal with Serpent.AI is to lower the barriers to entry when it comes to
using games as sandboxes for code experiments. It unlocks your entire existing
game library (Steam, DRM-Free etc.) to be used as potential game agent
environments and it does so natively! No Docker containers, No VNC. It is
simple enough for beginners & hobbyists to dabble in, but also powerful enough
to drive serious machine learning and AI research. The framework provides
structure and conventions so you can focus on your experiment exclusively. It
also doesn't try to dictate how you solve your problems. Your game agent is
your canvas!

------
d0p3t
Wow this is impressive! Def going to try it out!

